# Rider down - my son



## DCLane (12 Apr 2017)

My 12yo had a crash yesterday evening - he landed on his head at speed following a downhill jump when a branch got caught in his wheel. Cue ambulance, body board and the rest.

Thanks to @Richard A Thackeray who was on hospital duty at the time. We'll have to meet up properly Richard rather than me being a concerned parent when we spoke.

The helmet's smashed and the newly-built cross bike looks a mess but he's ended up with just cuts and bruises.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Thank heavens he's OK.

Top marks to Dr Thackary-Kildare.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Apr 2017)

Body board must be terrifying to see, especially for a parent. Glad he's tough.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2017)

I wish your son well, I hope all is ok.


----------



## arch684 (12 Apr 2017)

Sorry to hear that glad he's ok


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Apr 2017)

Glad to hear the wee man is back up on his feet.


----------



## wheresthetorch (12 Apr 2017)

Great news he wasn't seriously hurt.


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2017)

Eeek. Glad he's OK.


----------



## furball (12 Apr 2017)

Nasty experience for all. Hope it doesn't dent your lads confidence.
New bike time?


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2017)

We've had this twice with GtiJ, the first time when he lost control on C2C 17 miles from Carlisle, nutted a tree and knocked himself unconscious. Horrible to come across your child lying unconscious and filthy in the gutter with blood coming from nose and mouth. The second when he took a big ski jump in a fun park and landed on his heels compressing a vertebra. My first question was "can you feel your toes?" and when he confirmed that he could, the ensuing piste rescue, resort clinic and five days in Moutiers hospital were easier to bear.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2017)

Ouch. Glad he's ok.


----------



## Haitch (12 Apr 2017)

Must be horrifying to see. Glad it sounds better than it looked. Top marks to the medical staff.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2017)

@DCLane hope all is ok and send him our wishes


----------



## Markymark (12 Apr 2017)

Nasty. But it's stories like this that make me proud of our health service. 

Good luck all round.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2017)

OUCH hope he get well soon


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2017)

glad to hear he's not seriously injured, GWS


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Scary! Glad he's OK. Hooray for the Emergency services and the NHS.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 12yo had a crash yesterday evening - he landed on his head at speed following a downhill jump when a branch got caught in his wheel. Cue ambulance, body board and the rest.
> Thanks to @Richard A Thackeray who was on hospital duty at the time. We'll have to meet up properly Richard rather than me being a concerned parent when we spoke.


It was you, a familiar looking face, whom I noticed first, then checked the Patient listings, & saw the name
As you no doubt realise, I wasn't being stand offish, but didn't want to intrude too much



Drago said:


> Thank heavens he's OK.
> Top marks to Dr Thackary-Kildare
> 
> 
> ...



Nope!, but there were some good Senior Doctors on last night, I'd trust them with my daughters life


Indeed, we shall
One of my collegues, who I believe you may know, is a 'thorper', but wasn't there last night


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Apr 2017)

@DCLane thank God Little Lane is OK and well done NHS.


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Apr 2017)

A GWS for the wee man.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2017)

Glad he didn't do himself any major damage, my best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2017)

Yikes, horrible for you. Glad he's ok. Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## TVC (12 Apr 2017)

Good job boys bounce, hope he is fully recovered soon.


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2017)

Get well soon youngman.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2017)

Thanks all. He's up and moving fine today although a bit gingerly.

And before you ask "how's the bike", the X-Wing was returned to us this morning. Apart from a buckled rear wheel and bent mech hanger it's fine. He took the impact of the fall with his head and the bike simply bounced away.

I'm aware the helmet debate has both sides - but it's another vote of confidence for the Uvex helmets I buy for the family.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2017)

Good to hear, his health that is, staying away from the helmet debate


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2017)

Glad to hear hes up and about , and well done to hospital and emergency services


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Thanks all. He's up and moving fine today although a bit gingerly.


Excellent!!
What time did you get out?
Was it just x-rays, or a CT as well?
The Consultant, who was on last night, rides too, & commutes in sometimes (from twixt Selby & Brotherton)



DCLane said:


> I'm aware the helmet debate has both sides - but it's another vote of confidence for the Uvex helmets I buy for the family.


I won't get into it either, but I have seen 'both sides of the (helmet/no helmet) fence' over the past 20 years, I've been at PGH

(presume he was at a race/training session, so he'd have had to wear it anyway?)


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2017)

In my own son's case, he nutted a tree trunk with a glancing blow but the bike somersaulted hard enough that we found one of his bidons lodged in the hedge about five feet up the bank. The "brow" of his helmet bore scuff marks and the side was broken; he had some scuff marks and bruising to his jaw and temple. If the blow, with helmet, was hard enough to KO him for a couple of minutes I shudder to think what would have happened without a helmet. I have also gone OTB hard enough to leave an imprint of the texture of the road in the helmet shell and for me to see stars. Again, I shudder to think what would have happened if that chunk of styrofoam hadn't been there to absorb and spread the impact.


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Apr 2017)

Hmm. Interesting thread. Do you get 14 inch turbo trainer tyres? Afraid to let my progeny outside.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2017)

Well one benefit of my lad having injured himself is that he is now quite circumspect when cycling or skiing. Wisdom has arrived early.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Apr 2017)

Glad he's ok...

Things have changed. 
I had a big tumble as a kid...one of thousands..i told the teacher I was in a lot of pain..
I was put in a 4 wheel kids trolley and taken off the field to the reception and left in the trolley legs and arms hanging over the sides..
Mum arrived..shouted at me for wasting her time..
Put in a car and off to A&E..more anger from mother..
4 hrs later I was in a full leg cast tib and fib fracture..concussion ..and severe sprain too my wrist...ahh well.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Apr 2017)

Gws.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Thanks all. He's up and moving fine today although a bit gingerly.
> 
> And before you ask "how's the bike", the X-Wing was returned to us this morning. Apart from a buckled rear wheel and bent mech hanger it's fine. He took the impact of the fall with his head and the bike simply bounced away.
> 
> I'm aware the helmet debate has both sides - but it's another vote of confidence for the Uvex helmets I buy for the family.


Training him well then, were his fist words "hows my bike ? " 

GWS to mini dc !


----------



## Vantage (12 Apr 2017)

Glad your son and the bike are ok. NHS doing their job again as usual and hope this bunch of government monkeys don't mess it up.
Kids are made of rubber. I know I certainly was given some of the accidents I walked away from.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2017)

Glad to hear he's on the mend, DC.

Get him back in the saddle asap.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Excellent!!
> What time did you get out? Was it just x-rays, or a CT as well?
> 
> (presume he was at a race/training session, so he'd have had to wear it anyway?)



Yes, first outdoor cross session of the year.

We were around around 11.30pm, no x-rays or CT scan due to his age just a lot of checking. Apart from him waiting a long while the doctor was kind - please pass on our thanks to Angela.



gaijintendo said:


> Hmm. Interesting thread. Do you get 14 inch turbo trainer tyres? Afraid to let my progeny outside.



No to 14" turbo tyres but his club-mates ride rollers on 20" ones 



cyberknight said:


> Training him well then, were his fist words "hows my bike ? "



Not yesterday but today on seeing his X-wing was "is that all the damage, it bounces well". I hadn't even posted a photo of the build.



Dayvo said:


> Get him back in the saddle asap.



We will. Whether he races on Friday at York is still to be seen depending upon recovery but he wants to as he wants to use this in anger for the first time:


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2017)

OUCH!!!...........I really hated it any time I saw one of my kids get hurt so really feel for you. Glad the outcome has been a good one.


----------



## Dec66 (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 12yo had a crash yesterday evening - he landed on his head at speed following a downhill jump when a branch got caught in his wheel. Cue ambulance, body board and the rest.
> 
> Thanks to @Richard A Thackeray who was on hospital duty at the time. We'll have to meet up properly Richard rather than me being a concerned parent when we spoke.
> 
> The helmet's smashed and the newly-built cross bike looks a mess but he's ended up with just cuts and bruises.


Ouch. GWS DCL Jnr.

And, what do you do when you fall off the bike? You get straight back on. Well, when your napper stops hurting, obviously.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Ouch. GWS DCL Jnr.
> 
> And, what do you do when you fall off the bike? You get straight back on.


Asked as a rhetorical question to Bruce Wayne, twice in the same film





I also thought of this Calvin & Hobbes cartoon


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Apr 2017)

Kids, eh? They can put years on you......

I am pleased to read that he is not too badly injured.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> I'm aware the helmet debate has both sides - but it's another vote of confidence for the Uvex helmets I buy for the family.


I suspect the helmet data would be much clearer if the you restricted the population of studies to 12 year olds riding cyclocross.


----------



## Saluki (12 Apr 2017)

Glad your son is OK and that you got out of A&E in good time. The NHS work miracles daily and do really seem to step up their game from excellent to outstanding, when it comes to kids.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2017)

Sorry to hear that.
Hoping for a good recovery.


----------



## Bollo (12 Apr 2017)

GWS Master Lane!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2017)

Nice to know he's ok!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2017)

Glad he's relatively ok and keen to get back on the bike already.


----------



## gavgav (12 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 12yo had a crash yesterday evening - he landed on his head at speed following a downhill jump when a branch got caught in his wheel. Cue ambulance, body board and the rest.
> 
> Thanks to @Richard A Thackeray who was on hospital duty at the time. We'll have to meet up properly Richard rather than me being a concerned parent when we spoke.
> 
> The helmet's smashed and the newly-built cross bike looks a mess but he's ended up with just cuts and bruises.


Very sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for him


----------



## macp (12 Apr 2017)

Hope all is well


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2017)

Yikes, sorry to read this DC and I hope the wee man is already on the road to recovery!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Apr 2017)

Best wishes for speedy recovery to wee Lane!
Hope boy and bike will be on the road again shorty.


----------



## smiler1207 (13 Apr 2017)

Best wishes and GWS...Takes a fair force to destroy a helmet, thankfully it sounds like it did its job


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 12yo had a crash yesterday evening - he landed on his head at speed following a downhill jump when a branch got caught in his wheel. Cue ambulance, body board and the rest.
> 
> Thanks to @Richard A Thackeray who was on hospital duty at the time. We'll have to meet up properly Richard rather than me being a concerned parent when we spoke.
> 
> The helmet's smashed and the newly-built cross bike looks a mess but he's ended up with just cuts and bruises.


Sorry, I totally missed this post. Must have been really frightening for you both, so glad he is already up and running again.

Brave if you also to mention the "H" word. I have to admit it was probably one of the first three things that struck me about your posts.

Best wishes .


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2017)

GWS. Glad it wasn't worse


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2017)

The bin lids do have their place at times. Judging by the two smashed helmets ive had. Shame a couldn't get a shoulder helmet. 

Certainly have their uses when you are pushing it and an essential for real off road cycling.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2017)

*Mod note:* If you wish to discuss whether helmets are an effective safety devices or not, please use the Helmet Discussions forum.

Thank you.


----------



## S-Express (13 Apr 2017)

Glad to hear he's ok. Good Friday races are always good fun - get him back out there


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Apr 2017)

Glad he's OK. From one 'crashee' to another.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Must have been a pretty scary moment for both of you @DCLane; glad he's not too badly bashed-up, and him and the bike will be back in action again soon. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Apr 2017)

Glad to hear he's on the mend.

Falls like this will help to toughen him up and explore his limits. Kids are wrapped in cotton wool nowadays.

Graham


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2017)

S-Express said:


> Glad to hear he's ok. Good Friday races are always good fun - get him back out there



That's the plan. He's moving fine so will be at York this afternoon.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Apr 2017)

Wishing a quick recovery for Master Lane and a fast return to the hobby he loves


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2017)

You tend to bounce well when young. I still bounce, but not as well !!

Good stuff.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One of my collegues, who I believe you may know, is a 'thorper', but wasn't there last night



I spoke to him this morning, & mentioned the fact that he'd missed_ 'thorpers_
The last one I saw in, was Brian Robinson, when his wife was a patient, he was happy for a little chat

You may know him?, Chris Whittham


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You may know him?, Chris Whittham
> 
> View attachment 347483



Look familiar??


----------



## Milzy (16 Apr 2017)

Richard is a bit of a legend around here too.


----------



## DCLane (16 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Look familiar??



Yes, I've met Chris.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> Richard is a bit of a legend around here too.


More of an urban myth, really...........................................


----------



## Stephenite (26 Apr 2017)

Glad he's relatively OK @DCLane . Can be a bit of a shock when your nearest and dearset take a knock.


----------

